# my outdoor toilet



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

my outdorr tolilet on this link http://www.doityourself-athome.com/small-buildings/outdoor-toilet


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome---Where are you living?

That's one deluxe little privy.

My brother had one at his cabin in Idaho--not as deluxe to be sure.--Mike--


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

Hallo oh´mike.I am glad to hear this.I wish best for me, and I did it from myself.
I am from Europe, small country named Croatia, across the sea to Italy.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, if you want to show off outside toilets, I will have to show mine as well:












actually, yours is pretty fancy. Are outhouses (outdoor toilets) common in your country or area?

I went back and looked at the pictures again. Very nice work. Did you make the door from scratch (raw lumber) or was it factory made?


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for your praise.This is a toilet at a small weekend house in the hills, where there are no water supply.In my country, water supply has almost all households.
Door and frame are made from factory-treated boards.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice,How about a picture of the country around the cabin? I don't know what your country looks like.

Mike--


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

*take a look on my country*

take a look on my country...


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

*picture again*

sorry, I forgot a pictures...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you. Nice place--I see why you like to spend your free time there.--Mike--


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

It is tradition in my region, cultivating grape wine and do local wine.This place is my heritage,and I enjoy in pure nature.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Good heavens...that's a pretty fancy looking little building! Very nice.

And such beautiful countryside.


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's another pictures:
old but renovated small house of my neighbor,strawberries in barrels,interior furniture, which I all have made with my hands.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, I love your heritage very much. What a beautiful and peaceful place!!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice---I especially like the carving on the counter top and posts in the kitchen.

More pictures,if you have any,please.---Mike--


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you...I am going now on my little house on the hills, and I will make more pictures of kitchen furniture


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

As I promised, here are pictures of my little kitchen.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, I like the counter with the natural edge.

The carving add a lot of detail,too.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, all of your furnitures are made by wood. I love them so much :x


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm lucky and I bought cheaply various types of dry wood,
and used it as material for the small kitchen.I also really love the natural wood for making furniture.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Your land is beautiful. It must be a very relaxing place to be. The woodwork in the kitchen is creative and unique. You did a wonderful job on it. I can imagine that your wife loves it too.

Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming! We love to see things people make by hand and put a lot of thought into. :thumbup:

Barb


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do the little bird carvings remind anybody else of this:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :yes:

It reminded me of something, but I couldn't pinpoint it. That's funny.


----------

